# Burstner 748 Decals / Stickers?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

I need to do a bit of 'touch-up' to the rear of my Burstner and this will result in the decal being removed.

Anyone know where I can purchase this Decal from?



I did try contacting Burstner but they didn't get back to me.

Regards

John


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

You will probably have more joy going through a Burstner UK dealer. They will need the number of the van which should be on a sticker somewhere on the side. In my limited experience, Burstner are very good at spares.

Sandy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is not unusual, manufacturers, assemblers etc could get bogged down by individual owners asking for single products, however most of them will deal with owners clubs (www.burstnerclub.org.uk) who may have lists of parts and prices.
I owned a Burstner last year and CamperUK were able to obtain most parts by return, which could be the same with most Burstner agents. They may even have the decals in stock.

Alan


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*decal*

Hi theres a company on the internet take a pic of the decal, size, etc and they will match you one up i had a knaus and they did a great job and it worked out a lot cheaper Mick


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Go to your local vehicle graphics company and they will copy it for you


----------

